# 2003 Kona Dawg



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

I am just getting back into riding after being away form it for over 20 years (yeah I am an old geezer). But I am looking to purchase a bike and even though I use to build bikes for several MFGs, I am lost with all the new stuff.

I ran across a 2003 Kona Dawg for about 550. Bike looks to be really nice with the normal nicks and dings.

Just curious of anyone's thoughts on this bike. I was also looking at the Motobacane fantom for 700.

Yes I would like to have the full suspension as I am getting older and the pain in the back is getting worse with age....the cush helps it.

I appreciate your comments!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If it's in good shape and doesn't need any major repairs, then it's a pretty good deal. It is a 9 year old bike, but the Dawg hasn't really changed much over the years (it gained an inch of travel). Original retail was $1599

BikePedia - 2003 Kona Dawg Complete Bicycle


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks. 
Yeah I had checked out Bikepedia and I like the build. Seems to be in good cond, other than normal stuff.

I like it much better than the BikesDirect Motobecane Fantom DS Trail.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I talked them down to 500 and pulled the trigger. Should have it in hand next week. Will elt you know how it goes.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## DaveW88 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is not relevant to the thread, but if any adminsitrators are monitoring, why is it necessary to have 5 posts before you can start a new thread? Especially in the beginners corner.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

DaveW88 said:


> This is not relevant to the thread, but if any adminsitrators are monitoring, why is it necessary to have 5 posts before you can start a new thread? Especially in the beginners corner.


OT
It at least slow down the spammers a bit if they have to post 5-10 post before they can start a thread selling porn or blue pills.

Even for a legit rider it's better to lurk and read a few posts before starting a same old topic over and over again. While your question is valid but it belongs in site feedback forum


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! I am excited!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

DaveW88 said:


> This is not relevant to the thread, but if any adminsitrators are monitoring, why is it necessary to have 5 posts before you can start a new thread? Especially in the beginners corner.


Yep. Spammers. Sooner or later you will see someone try and sell you makeup remover in a mountain bike forum!


----------



## DaveW88 (Dec 23, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> OT
> While your question is valid but it belongs in site feedback forum


Well that's nice but I can't post a thread there either


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats man, have fun!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

DaveW88 said:


> Well that's nice but I can't post a thread there either


Even more of the reason for newbies to hang around and familiarized themselves to the site before posting.

If you are desperately need to start a thread then go to test or recycle bin forum and start posting til it hit 5 or 10 count then you could start the thread you want. It's much easier to do the search function as many questions in the beginner's forum have been asked many times.:thumbsup:

Looking forward to your first post soon.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

getagrip said:


> Yep. Spammers. Sooner or later you will see someone try and sell you makeup remover in a mountain bike forum!


that was a great deal on makeup remover


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Congrats man, have fun!


Thanks Ghetto!


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

l have always liked Kona bikes. They have fun names. 

And, of course, you must give us a picture of your new steed!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

FNFAL said:


> l have always liked Kona bikes. They have fun names.
> 
> And, of course, you must give us a picture of your new steed!


Yeah, I agree on the names! Soon as it arrives, and I give it the once over... Pics will indeed be posted

Thanks... I am really excited!!


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*picture*

Picture of the dawg yet? I want to see.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Should be here Tuesday. "crossing fingers" "tapping foot" 

working on getting a helmet... just been so long since I have done any of this, it is like I am starting new... weird really

Soon as it gets here, I will def post some pics.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

hucknroll.com and pricepoint.com are my go to's for all my MTB needs. check it out. also check out chainlove.com


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> hucknroll.com and pricepoint.com are my go to's for all my MTB needs. check it out. also check out chainlove.com


Thanks!

Funny...there are now fullface helmets, body armor and MORE for MTB riders. NEVER even thought about it back in the day. I remember when the leather helmets went out and the foam helmets came in... they were big and bulky. UGLY!!! LOL Now there is some really cool stuff!

I am excited.

SO I am looking at the Fox Flux or the Recon... suggestions?


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

check out the Kali helmets and Urge helmets too.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I have an '03 Dawg and it is a great bike. I've ridden North Shore stuff on it, long epic (8+ hour) backcountry rides, super tech, super fast... It is a great all-around bike. Super tough, too. The only thing that gave me pause on it was it bobbed a bit while climbing if your technique is pretty rough (don't pedal smoothly), but adding a platform rear shock took care of that. The shock thing certainly isn't a necessity, though.

I was just on a really fun ride a couple days ago where I was keeping up with the guy on the super high end downhilly bike going down, and the guy with the titanium hardtail going up.

As you can probably tell, I really like my Dawg, and I bet you will, too.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

GMF said:


> I have an '03 Dawg and it is a great bike. I've ridden North Shore stuff on it, long epic (8+ hour) backcountry rides, super tech, super fast... It is a great all-around bike. Super tough, too. The only thing that gave me pause on it was it bobbed a bit while climbing if your technique is pretty rough (don't pedal smoothly), but adding a platform rear shock took care of that. The shock thing certainly isn't a necessity, though.
> 
> I was just on a really fun ride a couple days ago where I was keeping up with the guy on the super high end downhilly bike going down, and the guy with the titanium hardtail going up.
> 
> As you can probably tell, I really like my Dawg, and I bet you will, too.


Thanks GMF,

I am glad to get some first hand feedback on the 03 Dawg. Mine should be here Tues and I am about to bust waiting for it. I think I got a good deal on it. Not to mention they are super hard to find used.

I am in Florida, so no big anything here to ride. We do have a few nice trails and I hear that they have been doing work on some of the parks... we will see.

Will def post once I get it in and set up!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> check out the Kali helmets and Urge helmets too.


Thanks Danny

I was looking at them too. I am a caregiver for my mom who has Alzheimer's and I was thinking, wow if something happened to me, she would have no one to care for her. So, I think I may go to a full face.

I know it may be overkill for Florida, but I need to be safe. AND, let's face it, I have not been on a bike in decades LOL I will probably bang my head plenty!

Any advise on a full face helmet?


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

urge archi enduro.

met parachute


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> urge archi enduro.
> 
> met parachute


Thanks

Nice looking lids but man pricy too.

I was looking at the Specialized Deviant and the Giro Remedy.

Thoughts?


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

i read that the deviant is great for ventilation but heavy and the giro is light but hot. LOL


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> i read that the deviant is great for ventilation but heavy and the giro is light but hot. LOL


LOL figures!!! I think I am just going to go with what I can find that fits now and then try others as I can.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

have narrowed it to the 661 evo carbon, the giro remedy carbon or the fly lite carbon.... each i can get for about 100 bucks. thoughts?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Have you tried any of them on? They are made with different head forms, so some brands will fit you more securely than others. For example, Bell and Giro are the same company, but Bell helmets fit me perfectly, and the Giros are funky. 

Secure fit and comfort are the primary things you should be looking for first. See if you can try them on first.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the reply,

I have not tried them on as I cannot find anyone near me who carries full face helmets. I think being in FL kind of kills the FF market.

I am leaning towards the FLY as it is a really good deal... also, I am thinking the ability to add or remove padding is key since I cannot try them. They all kind of suck as to graphics, but I am more concerned with protecting my skull rather my style.

I read that the 661 has issues with the visor being brittle, so I think I am going to nix that one. So, I think the Giro and the Fly are my choices. Also, both are really good prices for the CF.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a Troy Lee D3 Medusa. Got a good deal and I think I made a good choice. 

I know that it is a DH helmet, but I am all about safety and I like my teeth!!!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

OK well here is the update

Got the bike today. Opened the box and was really excited. Packed well and got to putting it together. 

Something is not right with the shocks. No travel at all in the front or rear. Needs MAJOR tune up and I think will need new tires.

I have it at Open Road right now getting checked out. Should know tomorrow afternoon if it is going to go back in the box or not.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh thats too bad man. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Ghetto,

I am pricing parts just in case. Looks like new shocks are going to run about 3-4 hundred. Not good!!!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a well working condition fork that came off my dawg just sitting in the garage I would be happy to see back on the proper bike, if it comes to that. Just PM me if you end up needing a fork and I'll give you a good deal. The front fork is pretty easy to pull apart and clean up, though - the first thing to try if you are pretty handy.

Can't help with the rear shock... sorry. You can get it serviced by push industries for a hundred or so and get performance better than new (what i did).

Good luck!


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

The "Dawg" you mention sounds like a good deal - I borrowed a friend's "Dawg" ('05) for a decent ride (15mi.) and it felt pretty nice by mile #2... nice all day, all conditions bike.

Hopefully, the situation with your fork and shock will be resolved soon. Maybe the shipper deflated the (air) pressure in your fork and shock for shipping reasons. If the suspension checks-out, changing tires (and maybe tubes) shouldn't run more than $50/$60. At this point (sans helmet), you're out +/-$700 which is a steal for this ride.... 

The money you've saved can be spent toward a helmet that won't bake your cranium....


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

GMF said:


> I have a well working condition fork that came off my dawg just sitting in the garage I would be happy to see back on the proper bike, if it comes to that. Just PM me if you end up needing a fork and I'll give you a good deal. The front fork is pretty easy to pull apart and clean up, though - the first thing to try if you are pretty handy.
> 
> Can't help with the rear shock... sorry. You can get it serviced by push industries for a hundred or so and get performance better than new (what i did).
> 
> Good luck!


Hey GMF,

Thanks I will keep it in mind should the LBS give me bad news. They said they will know something late this afternoon, so I am just waiting....

Yeah, I am fairly handy, use to build bikes many years ago, but I wanted this to be looked at by a shop so the seller would have an unbiased evaluation to go by.

We will see...Thanks again


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

emptybe_er said:


> The "Dawg" you mention sounds like a good deal - I borrowed a friend's "Dawg" ('05) for a decent ride (15mi.) and it felt pretty nice by mile #2... nice all day, all conditions bike.
> 
> Hopefully, the situation with your fork and shock will be resolved soon. Maybe the shipper deflated the (air) pressure in your fork and shock for shipping reasons. If the suspension checks-out, changing tires (and maybe tubes) shouldn't run more than $50/$60. At this point (sans helmet), you're out +/-$700 which is a steal for this ride....
> 
> The money you've saved can be spent toward a helmet that won't bake your cranium....


Hey Emptybe,

Yeah as it stands not including the helmet I purchased, I am at 500...the tires I am not too concerned with, but the shocks, that is another story.

I am more a bit peeved as I specifically asked about the shocks and was told they are in good condition and worked great. I was thinking maybe the same thing about the shocks for shipping, but, there was something just not right. The front was unmovable in either direction and the rear was so stiff it felt like a hard tail.

I have to say that even with the issues, when I got on the bike (to see how the frame felt) it was a good feel for me. I am really hoping that there is a simple answer for these issues.

I have been looking on ebay for shocks and I am surprised to see the good deals. some new rear shock take offs for under 100.00... and nt to mention the offer to purchase an original from a member here.

I am just going to be patient and see what OpenRoad has to say.

I appreciate the input and the kudos for the brand of bike.. I am excited to get on it and ride!!


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

make sure you know what size rear shock to get if you are getting a new one. hopefully they just bled out the air so that the bike would be easier to ship with the travel shortened. 

i have a kona kahuna DL full suspension and have been looking into getting a dawg cause i want the added 40mm of travel and beefier frame. i ride a bit aggressively and probably need a trail bike as opposed to my xc bike. they are hard to find and when you do find one they seller usually wants around 700 dollars


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

OK so here is the update.

Shocks are OK. They completely filled them where they could not move. Weird, but that is what they did. Shocks are in good working order.

The bad. Both hubs need to be overhauled. Both derailleurs need to be overhauled. Needs new chain, New cables, one new tire and a tune up. About 270 bucks worth of stuff.

I have sent an email to the seller and asked about helping with the costs since it was sold to me as a functioning bike. I am waiting for a reply. We will see.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I suppose that is the good and the bad about buying used. As an '03, some of those issues are going to be there, and if not already there, they are going to start popping up.

That said, I think you have made a good purchase, even if you have to put some $$ into it. My brother is a Konaphile, and has had great success with their bikes. One of the guys I used to ride a lot had an early '00's Dawg Deluxe, and he rode it everywhere. I would add that he was a lot faster up the long climbs on it than I was on my AM bike, FWIW.

Good luck!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info,

yeah, I know as an older bike there would be "some" stuff wrong, but I guess I did not count on ALL at the same time.

With that being said, I contacted the seller and they have agreed to pay for half of the repair bill. I only asked for half as like you said some of the stuff was sort of expected.

I am happy about the overall purchase and really cannot wait to get out and ride!
Should be ready by the weekend!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

ZombieSniper51 said:


> OK so here is the update.
> 
> Shocks are OK. They completely filled them where they could not move. Weird, but that is what they did. Shocks are in good working order.
> 
> ...


Wait... what? Overhauled derailleurs? Did they just mean new cables and housings? Derailleurs are a non-serviceable item, so you just toss them out when they are toast, but unless they are bent up big time...? I'm using a couple 15-20 year old derailleurs just fine. Shimano hub overhauls are pretty easy if you have a set of cone wrenches. And a rough hub certainly isn't going to stop you from riding (of course, i don't know how bad they are).

Chain and cassette are completely reasonable, but if they are worn out, put a few rides on the bike and replace them then after you are sure you like the bike (again, easy with the right tools - a simple 10 minute job)

From what you've said earlier in this thread, you know your way around a bike and can figure out what you need to do. Pick up a shock pump, a new tire and go from there. Make sure you like the bike before investing a lot of money and a ride on the trail will really let you know what is immediately pressing vs. having it in the stand.

Anyway, just my opinion, but I am pretty happy to overhaul a bike if i need to, so it may not apply to you?

-Damon


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

GMF said:


> Wait... what? Overhauled derailleurs? Did they just mean new cables and housings? Derailleurs are a non-serviceable item, so you just toss them out when they are toast, but unless they are bent up big time...? I'm using a couple 15-20 year old derailleurs just fine. Shimano hub overhauls are pretty easy if you have a set of cone wrenches. And a rough hub certainly isn't going to stop you from riding (of course, i don't know how bad they are).
> 
> Chain and cassette are completely reasonable, but if they are worn out, put a few rides on the bike and replace them then after you are sure you like the bike (again, easy with the right tools - a simple 10 minute job)
> 
> ...


Hey

Yeah, I do know my way around a bike , least I use to. But I am guessing much has not changed.

The reason I took to the LBS was to get an unbiased opinion or issues and since it is there, and I care for mom who has Alzheimer's, AND the seller is going to pay for half, I just as soon let them do the repairs and this way I can send the receipt to the guy. Not to mention, I no longer have any tools except for a few saws and I don't think that will work LOL.

Yeah, when I say overhaul, I mean the cables and such. Just getting them right. I think the prices are fair, not great but fair. Once I am riding again, I am certain I will have my entire set up again.

I was looking at tires online and I can def get better deals on tires than at the LBS, but again, I need to show the seller that I was being honest and not just blowing smoke. So the receipt will show everything. I am getting Kenda Blue Grooves. I was thinking about Weirwolfs, but I think for the sand we have in in NE Florida, the Kendas will be better.

I really appreciate everyones input on my journey back to riding. And once I get my bike home, I will indeed post pics.


----------



## 358mustang (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

358mustang said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Mustang!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I would get a price list from the shop. There is a good possibility you can get a good deal on the rear derialuer...front derailuers rarely need replacing. Shifters should be ok. Chains are cheap as well. If you run into issues with worn chainrings or a bad bottom bracket it's cheaper to go with a new crank with rings and a BB.

Shimano LX FC-M582 Crankset > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA

New rear derailuer for $39: Shimano LX M581 Rear Derailleur > Components > Drivetrain > Rear Derailleurs | Jenson USA

This crank will also get rid of the chain drop problem that is common when shifting from the middle to small rings up front.

Aside from that I think you'll love the bike, friend has the same one & it keeps on rolling! (Although it's in need of a new drivetrain)


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

eshew said:


> I would get a price list from the shop. There is a good possibility you can get a good deal on the rear derialuer...front derailuers rarely need replacing. Shifters should be ok. Chains are cheap as well. If you run into issues with worn chainrings or a bad bottom bracket it's cheaper to go with a new crank with rings and a BB.
> 
> Shimano LX FC-M582 Crankset > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the info. I will keep all this in mind for future issues. Bike shop called and it is ready for pick up. I am excited to get it and take test run! Will let you all know hoe it goes after I get it in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

post pictures!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> post pictures!


LOL will post when I get home tomorrow


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Got my TLD D3 helmet in today. Fits well, maybe a tiny bit too snug, but I think that the pads will push down a bit over time and I think the next size will be too big.

Thoughts?

UPDATE:
Talked to John at TLD and he is sending me some cheekpads to loosen the helmet a bit. He said with the way I described the fit, this should do the trick. Also, after a few good sweats, it will loosen up to 1/3 in size. I think this is going to be a good fit once I change the pads out.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

OK so here it is!

Not such a great pic, but I am in and then back out with much to do today. Will post better pics once I can get time to get on the bike and actually enjoy a ride.

Did take it around the block and all I can say is WOW. I really like the feel. It is sooooo light and responsive. Way different from back in the day.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

ZombieSniper51 said:


> OK so here it is!


That is a nice looking bike :thumbsup:, and I'm glad you like the ride so far.

Here's mine (also bad phone pic), but only just a few things are original (shifters, front derailleur, seatpost and handlebar, i think):


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Nice!


Thanks Ghetto!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

GMF said:


> That is a nice looking bike :thumbsup:, and I'm glad you like the ride so far.
> 
> Here's mine (also bad phone pic), but only just a few things are original (shifters, front derailleur, seatpost and handlebar, i think):


Thanks GMF!

Yeah cool...What shock are you sporting on the front? I want to change mine out... LATER.. I just spent a small fortune on this thing as it is. But eventually I want to change it out.

Cool to see another 2003. I do not see many Kona's around here.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

TheYoungBikeDude said:


> nice bike


Thanks YBD!


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

ZombieSniper51 said:


> Thanks YBD!


welcome man. I was almost going to buy a Kona too but i went for the $900 K2 instead.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

ZombieSniper51 said:


> Thanks GMF!
> 
> Yeah cool...What shock are you sporting on the front? I want to change mine out... LATER.. I just spent a small fortune on this thing as it is. But eventually I want to change it out.
> 
> Cool to see another 2003. I do not see many Kona's around here.


heres my 2003 Kona Kahuna DL


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> heres my 2003 Kona Kahuna DL


Sweet! What kind of bars are those? Look pretty cool.

Whats the dif between the Dawg and the Kahuna?

I almost bought a 2005 Dawg Deluxe (or something like that) but the guy backed out of the deal.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Dawg has 140mm travel stock mine was 80mm stock but has 100mm upgrade. Yours is a trail bike mine is a xc bike. I love my bike but want a dawg! Want more travel!!

They are sette venn bars from price point.com 25 bucks!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

DannyHuynh said:


> Dawg has 140mm travel stock mine was 80mm stock but has 100mm upgrade. Yours is a trail bike mine is a xc bike. I love my bike but want a dawg! Want more travel!!


The dawg was initially 100mm travel bike (4"), but then went to 5" in like '05 or '06, and is now a 6" bike. Zombie's and my bikes are 4" travel bikes (and that is plenty for me!). Where i live, i'd be happy with a 3" bike... heck, i'm building up a hardtail right now for fun.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Ohhh yeah i forgot the older models were 100mm. yeah i want one of the newer 5 inch models.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool thanks for all the info guys.

Yeah I live i Florida, this is PLENTY of travel for me. I am lucky to find an ant hill here in NE FL LOL

I am going to take the bike out tomorrow and will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

It's great to learn everything worked out nicely with your Kona!

As a sidenote... the "Dawg" was originally labelled "Bear" - I think Kona changed the name around 2002 - purely trivial but neat to know if you're the owner of one I suppose.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

That is a cool bit of info. I had no idea.... I think I will have to do some research on the history now!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, so...
I took my bike out to a small park near me just to get it in the dirt a bit. Nothing major just a municipal park and it did great! It bit everything I threw at it. Cleared everything I went over and gripped everything thing in its path.

Shock feels a bit stiff and clunky... not sure if it needs adjusting or ??? But I am going to play with it a bit and see if I can find a place that feels right.

As for me... I am SOOOOOOOooooooo out of shape. I was out a short 15 minutes and feel like I have been hit by a truck!!! LOL My lungs feel as they have exploded and my heart is about to do the same LMAO Man it has been a loooonngg looonnggg time and I have really missed it.

Cant wait to get out again!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I felt the same way, when I started riding again after fifteen years. If you ride regularly your fitness will catch up.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Ghetto,

Yeah, I just need to make sure I get out and ride everyday I can for at least 15-20 minutes to get my cardio back up... then i will be able to get back to where I was many years ago.

On another not, I am thinking about replacing the front shock... any thoughts on a replacement?


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

kvklay said:


> nice bike,


Thanks KV!


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

you want to get bak into shape quickly? climb hills. often.

best part about climbing? Descending of course! Oh yeah and you burn major cals!


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> you want to get bak into shape quickly? climb hills. often.
> 
> best part about climbing? Descending of course! Oh yeah and you burn major cals!


LOL I am certain that would work, however, being in Florida, we are lucky to find a large hill.

There is a park near me where I have heard they are really investing in for MTB. Not too far and many years ago, I rode there and it was ok, just flat trails and a few jumps. The LBS has told me that there has been major money invested so I am anxious to get over there.


----------

